
Vote Leave data firm hit with first ever GDPR notice - fredley
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45589004
======
petercooper
As usual, it seems ICO are taking the "target the worst offenders, let them
correct before we punish" approach. This should calm a lot of people who were
worried about being heavily penalised if they didn't comply with GDPR 100% on
day one.

